# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  ing quimica e industrial con especializacion en planta de alimentos

## fundo el sauce

experiencia en implementacion de HACCP, BMP y POESTemas similares: El pH participando en la química del aroma y sabor de los alimentos Artículo: Tocache tendrá Planta Procesadora Industrial de Cacao y Café Artículo: Proyectan instalar planta industrial de salmueras en la región Lambayeque Curso on-line: Gestion de alergenos en planta de alimentos Vendo o transpaso planta alimentos deshidratados

----------


## grandino

CVJVF.pdfCVJVF.pdfCVJVF.pdf
ACTUALIZADO 2021

----------

